# need help with airlift rear bag install ASAP



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a 2002 mk4 gti and the bracket im using is airlifts. my car is in the air and i have the rear springs out and the rear bags in but i cant figure out how to tighten the top of the bag. There doesn't seem to be anywhere to access it . Please help soon vortex as i need my car later today! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The mkiv airlifts that I have installed, have come with a nutsert and installation tool. The nutsert goes into the hole in the spring nipple on the upper frame. You drill out the hole, believe it's 11/16 or something, then put the nutsert into the hole, thread in the installation tool. You then hold the spacer nut with one wrench and tighten the bolt head until the nutsert crushes into place and can't be removed. The bag mounting plate should be attached to the bag before installing it.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

what he said. Also you might not have to drill the hole if the nutsert fit perfectly inside the nipple hole.

I didn't have to on my 2002 MK4 golf TDI

good luck


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

what about the rubber bump stop that was on the stock spring? Did you guys use the rubber bump stop thing on the rear bags or just put the bag in without it?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

You have to slightly grind the spring perch inside the rear beam. The bottom of the bottom bag mount should sit completely flat. The stock spring grommets don't go back in.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys:beer: im done and now and hopefully this will be usefull to someone else as it was for me. short and sweet thread:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Just monitor the rear bags for shifting. Soemtimes they will shift and rub if they aren't seated 100% perfect.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I welded the upper bracket in. That nutsert didnt want to seat in correctly


----------

